# ZR Race 8.0



## Mahe5 (28. Juli 2011)

Hey, 
wollte mal schnell nachfragen, ob jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem Fahrrad hat und ob mir jemand sagen kann, was denn genau für ne Fox Federgabel verbaut ist? Die gleiche wie beim CANYON in der preisklasse ( 									 																				Fox 32 F100 Terralogic)??

danke!


----------



## Mahe5 (28. Juli 2011)

hab noch was vergessen, kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den zusatzkarton braucht oder ob der sinnvoll ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (30. Juli 2011)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> hab noch was vergessen, kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den zusatzkarton braucht oder ob der sinnvoll ist?



Hallo Mahe,

zu der Fox-Gabel kann ich Dir jetzt wenig sagen. 
Aber den Zusatzkarton kannst Dir eigentlich sparen. Außer Du möchtest das Rad hin und wieder verschicken und darin wieder verpacken. 

Meins ist auch ohne diesen Schutzkarton geliefert wurden und war einwandfrei!! 

grüße
Robby


----------



## ChaosB99 (1. August 2011)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollte mal schnell nachfragen, ob jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem Fahrrad hat und ob mir jemand sagen kann, was denn genau für ne Fox Federgabel verbaut ist? Die gleiche wie beim CANYON in der preisklasse (                                                                                                                      Fox 32 F100 Terralogic)??
> 
> danke!



Da haste aber nachgeschaut, oder  ?

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-8-0_id_15782_.htm

FoX FRL Fit mit 100mm Federweg. Bleiben ja nimmer viel Gabeln übrig 

Ich hab ein 2009er Race 8.0 und bin Top zufrieden, trotz einiger tausend Kilometer keine Beanstandungen. Habs seinerzeit im Spezial-Karton liefern lassen.


----------



## Mahe5 (1. August 2011)

ja aber die finde ich zb auf der fox hompage nicht und auch in sonst keinem online shop bisher gefunden, deswegen die frage


----------



## ChaosB99 (2. August 2011)

Ach komm... 

http://tinyurl.com/44p4v2v


----------



## Mahe5 (2. August 2011)

haha sehr coole animation!! kannte ich noch nicht.

allerdings ändert das trotzdem nichts dran, das man auf der Fox homepage keine FRL fit findet, sondern eine Remote fit, die ähnlich aussieht. und ein shop, der die gabel führt gibts in google auch nicht 

vielleicht ist es die gabel auch, allerdings gibts da gabeln mit kleinen unterschieden im namen und kosten teilweise das doppelte wie ein model mit "ähnlichen" namen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. August 2011)

Die Bezeichnung auf der Homepage ist schlicht etwas irreführend, verbaut ist die FOX 32 F100 FIT Remote...die Animation ist aber wirklich cool 

RADON Team


----------



## smk-de (3. August 2011)

Hallo, habe seit 2010 ein ZR Race 8.0. Ich habe damals bewusst die Fox Gabel gegen eine Reba tauschen lassen, da die verbauten Fox-Gabeln meist OEM-Gabeln sind und bei meinem alten Radon-Fully schon nach einem Jahr geölt hat. 
Das Bike ist eine echte Rennmaschine aber nichts für den Rücken. Nur die Laufräder sollte man wechseln. Mit den Crossmax SLR ist das Bike 
perfekt und hängt auch die meisten Carbon-HT ab.


----------



## Mahe5 (3. August 2011)

geht das ohne probleme die Federgabel zu tauschen bzw macht das das Fahrrad vielleciht sogar noch günstiger ( denk die reba ist günstiger als die Fox oder? )?

Was haltet ihr für sinnvolles Zubehör? Kettenstrebenschutz, Dämpferpumpe....???

Hat jemand Erfahrung, damit, ob man sich den Versand spart, wenn man bei einem Radon Händler einkauft? (hat ein freund bei votec so gehandhabt)

danke


----------



## smk-de (3. August 2011)

Hallo, die Gabel tauschen war kein Problem. Ging vor Ort. Kein Nachlass möglich. Ich denke, die Original Reba ist gleichwertig mit der OEM -Fox. Sinnvolles Zubehör nach meiner Meinung:
-Griffe
-Pedale
-sparen für Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (3. August 2011)

was bedeutet denn OEM gabel? 

ist das nicht die "normale" gabel von Fox?? 

hast du dann das fahrrad bei nem händler von Radon gekauft oder gleich bei radon umbauen lassen?

ist bei dem Fahrrad eigentlich eine Dämpferpumpe mit dabei oder bekommt man nur das rad, ohne jegliches zubehör?


----------



## smk-de (4. August 2011)

Hallo, OEM-Gabeln sind Gabeln, die z.B. Fox in grossen Stückzahlen für die Hersteller produziert und die nicht ganz so hochwertig sind wie die Gabeln die separat im Handel zu kaufen sind. Die "Original-Gabeln" von Fox sind meist graublau. Wenn z.B. eine original Fox-Talas Gabel als Zubehör über 1.000.00 kostet kann ein Komplettbike mit Original Fox-Gabel nicht für 1.200,00 angeboten werden. Gibt es vergleichbar im PC-Bereich. Da ist bei den Aldi-PC`s usw. auch immer nur ein OEM-Softwarepacket dabei und kein original.

Bei Radon gibt es nichts dazu. Bei Canyon habe ich eine Dämpferpumpe und einen simplen Drehmomentschlüssel dazubekommen.


----------



## Mahe5 (4. August 2011)

aber so eine OEM gabel hast ja dann quasi an jedem Fahrrad verbaut oder nicht? und ich dachte, das FOX so allgemein schon die besten Federgabeln baut oder?


----------



## Schulle (4. August 2011)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> ....... und ich dachte, das FOX so allgemein schon die besten Federgabeln baut oder?



nanana, vielleicht MIT aber die anderen Hersteller (DT, RS, 
Magura) bauen auch gute Gabeln und die haben auch nicht
so einen teuren Service wie FOX! Es kommt auch immer
auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Bin mit meiner 2006er RS PIKE
nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. War mit Ihr noch nie beim Service,
nur das gute Deo ab und an.


----------



## ChaosB99 (4. August 2011)

smk-de schrieb:


> Hallo, OEM-Gabeln sind Gabeln, die z.B. Fox in grossen Stückzahlen für die Hersteller produziert und die nicht ganz so hochwertig sind wie die Gabeln die separat im Handel zu kaufen sind.



Quelle? 

Meine Fox ölt jedenfalls nach 3 Jahren nicht


----------



## camembert (6. August 2011)

Kettenstrebenschutz halte ich für sehr sinnvoll, gibt ziemlich häßliche Macken. Bei www.zwosix.de gibt´s Kettenstrebenschützer mit deinem eigenen Design. Inzwischen kannst du dir deinen Schutz gleich online auf deren Seite im Konfigurtor zusammenstellen. Coole Sache;-)
Was ich auch recht lustig finde sind diese LED Leuchten für das Lenkerende. Kann ich aber ncihts drüber schreiben, ich habe sie nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (6. August 2011)

@camembert
Danke für den Link, habe mir gleich ein´s gebastelt


----------



## Mahe5 (11. August 2011)

so fahrrad wurde letzten freitag bestellt, 20 zoll... hoff mal das passt alles(1,9m/SL ca90).... 


hat jemand erfahrung wie lang es dauert und ob man so ne paketnummer zugeschickt bekommt?
radon hat das geld schon seit di und ich hab seither nichts mehr gehört... geht das nicht gleich raus?

danke


----------



## metalheadtom (12. August 2011)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> so fahrrad wurde letzten freitag bestellt, 20 zoll... hoff mal das passt alles(1,9m/SL ca90)....
> 
> 
> hat jemand erfahrung wie lang es dauert und ob man so ne paketnummer zugeschickt bekommt?
> ...



also bei mir war es so, 27.07 bestellt, 02.08. Vesandbestätigung (in der steht das es ab diesem Zeitpunkt ca. 4 - 10 tage dauert da in Endmontage) und Lieferung am11.08. 
Ach so war ein ZR Race 8.0


----------



## Mahe5 (18. August 2011)

läuft bei mir anscheinend nicht so gut, habs morgen vor zwei wochen bestellt, geldeingang war dann montag oder dienstag vor ner woche und freitag kam ich die versandmeldung, dass dhl es abholt. Dazu die Paketnummer.... aktiviert wurde die nummer am samstag und seither warte ich, dass etwas passiert. Dhl wird da doch täglich räder abholen oder etwa nicht? versteh das nicht ganz....


----------



## metalheadtom (18. August 2011)

also aktiv war es erst ab dem zweitem Kästchen, siehe link:

http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/set_identcodes.do?lang=de&zip=97292&idc=163563064470

in der Mail stand auch das es bis zu drei Wochen dauern kann
hoffe für dich das es bald kommt.


----------



## Mahe5 (19. August 2011)

hi, 
da hab ich dann wohl was falsch verstanden, gestern wurde der zweite zustand dann auch aktiviert und heute wars dann schon da 

nun hab ich nur ne frage, was für ventile sind da denn dran? hab extra noch von nem kumpel nen adapter geholt um die aufzupumpen geht aber irgendwie gar nichts. 
und noch ne frage, hat jemand erfahrung, ob man den lenker tauschen lassen kann?? also den jetzigen einschicken und nen neuen mit evtl aufzahlung?? würde spontan sagen, dass ich ihn bisschen schmal finde.... ohne wirklichen vergleich!

danke!


----------



## metalheadtom (19. August 2011)

schön das es schon da ist 
Bei dem Ventil handelt es sich um ein Sclaverand-Ventil, siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil
Das muss erst aufgeschraubt werden zum befüllen


----------



## Mahe5 (20. August 2011)

aufgeschraubt? also ich hab genau so nen adapter wie (a) draufgeschraubt und dann mit meiner pumpe und autoventilaufsatz versucht den reifen aufzupumpen, null chance....naja morgen mal noch an dr tankstelle versuchen....


----------



## metalheadtom (20. August 2011)

Autoventilpumpe funktioniert nicht, es muss ohne Stift im Kopf sein.
Du musst die kleine Mutter( Bild) lösen dann kannst du das Ventil rein drücken das Luft raus kann, dann sollte es klappen. Manchmal verklemmt sich das ganze,dann muss man nochmal den Pumpenkopf abmachen und das Ventil noch mal rein drücken.


----------



## Schulle (23. August 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalheadtom (23. August 2011)

ja, ja die Vorfreude 

Es muss der Lenker, Vorderrad, Sattelstütze und der Sattel montiert werden.
Hier findest du auch eine Montageanleitung zum Download:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Fragen-zum-Versand_id_5262_.htm

Auf eine kurze Wartezeit


----------



## Schulle (23. August 2011)

edit


----------



## Mahe5 (23. August 2011)

so melde mich auch mal wieder, hab jetzt n paar runden mit meinem neuen fahrrad gedreht und bin echt begeistert.

allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob mir die 20zoll (188cm, sr 89cm) reichen, hab die sattelstütze fast ganz draußen, denk mal so 2-3cm sind noch drin. hab jedoch bedenken, dass es bei 22 im schritt eng wird, jemand noch n tipp?ist der 22zoll rahmen auch die 5cm höher am oberrohr oder? lieber beim kleineren bleiben oder?

ansonsten alles tip top, aufbau war kein problem und ging in 30 min.nur den druck bei der federgabel muss ich mal noch richtig einstellen, wenn ich zeit dazu hab.


----------



## Schulle (23. August 2011)

edit


----------



## metalheadtom (24. August 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> DANKE, und schon Dein Baby eingeritten? Bilder wären nicht
> schlecht.



Bin schon fest am einreiten 
Bin bis jetzt auch voll begeistert.

Bilder gibt´s dann im Bilderthread wenn ich am WE auf Tour bin und meine Kamera nicht vergesse


----------



## Schulle (24. August 2011)

edit


----------



## metalheadtom (24. August 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Welche Größe (SL) hast Du und Dein Bike wenn man fragen darf?



Also ich bin 1,75 mit 85er SL und habe einen 20 Zoll Rahmen.
Habe aber einen kürzeren und verstellbaren Vorbau und einen Lenker mit 15er Rise.


----------



## Schulle (25. August 2011)

edit


----------



## metalheadtom (25. August 2011)

yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (13. Oktober 2011)

hi,
nachdem ich ein paar kilometer gedreht hab, sind mir ein paar Sachen aufgefallen, so war zb der Lenker am Anfang nicht gerade und auch die Armaturen am Lenker falsch montiert, soweit so gut, war kein großer act alles wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.

was aber nicht sehr toll ist, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe an der Federgabel schleift und dort Brandspuren hinterlässt. habe Radon mal geschrieben, aber bisher noch nicht wirklich ne Rückmeldung erhalten. hat das sonst noch jemand??

und nochmal etwas, wenn ich mein Fahrrad in den Montageständer aufgehängt habe und die Räder freilaufen lasse, dann sieht es doch sehr stark nach einem Achter aus, vorne und hinten, kommt das vom Reifen? hat da jemand eine idee, wie man sowas nachprüfen kann??

Vielen Dank

Mahe


----------

